# Best Stones/Rocks to Match with Flourite Dark Gravel



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Basalt might be nice if you can find them in a light greyish color at your local landscape/rock yard.









Maybe yin stone (they look kinda close to seiryu) from a Bonsai shop


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Considered Dragon Stone?


----------



## tapwater (Mar 31, 2016)

I have Flourite Dark and it's much lighter than I expected. It goes well with sandstone if you want a complete blend between the two.


----------



## Cheetah2 (Nov 24, 2015)

I put Flourite Dark with Dragonstone which is beige. It's a nice contrast. I prefer the Dark over the original reddish color. I have a tank with each, and the original looks good with cherry furniture in the room. Dark works better with brown and neutral decor.


----------

